# cool white vs. neutral white color LED ?



## picard (Jun 12, 2009)

what is difference between cool white and neutral white color ? 

I am confused.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 12, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772


----------



## strinq (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a good link marduke, was looking for something like that as i'm deciding on which to get for my upcoming m2xc4.


----------



## picard (Jun 12, 2009)

Marduke said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772




thanks for the link Marduke. It really helps me. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a photo on my website that shows some beamshots of various tints, it's at the bottom of the linked page: Click Here


----------



## tsask (Jun 12, 2009)

picard said:


> what is difference between cool white and neutral white color ?
> 
> I am confused.


 
It's truly amazing. As much as I have admired the power of Cree Q5 and Luxeons, this neutral colour, when compared to cool white is remarkable.

Whereas there has been study as to the long term ill health effects of prolonged exposure to SOME earlier LEDs, this neutal tint may be more beneficial. (I realize some LEDS like UV, blue, red promote healing and are making a difference.) 

For an area or room, neutral LED would IMHO be far more soothing and pleasant. More accurate colour rendition is also the case with neutral white LED flashlights.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 13, 2009)

> Whereas there has been study as to the long term ill health effects of prolonged exposure to SOME earlier LEDs, this neutal tint may be more beneficial. (I realize some LEDS like UV, blue, red promote healing and are making a difference.)


This is taking things a bit far, isn't it ?

OK, some people have a preference for warm tints (as do some for cool), but this is for _aesthetic_ reasons such as perceived differences in colour rendition.

But _health effects_ from using LEDs 
Do you have references to any of these studies ?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 13, 2009)

picard said:


> what is difference between cool white and neutral white color ?
> 
> I am confused.



I have some outdoor beamshoots here, where you can see the difference. DBS and TK20 uses warm emitters.


----------



## MWClint (Jun 13, 2009)

U2SWOH cools vs neutral S2STOH vs incan on a white wall. 
my camera's white balance is a bit on the cool side..but you get the idea.
that blue corona around the cool seoul hotspot is actually yellow in real life. :shrug:
and the hotspot of the neutral seoul is actuall cooler than the spill.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 13, 2009)

Tint differences could well be one of the most subjective areas in CPF land. I happen to suffer (or maybe benefit) from a degree of color blindness and consequently have a bit of trouble relating to those observers who describe tint in terms of relative visibility of certain colors or objects at a distance. From my somewhat limited perspective the issue is pretty much centered on what a particular emitter does to print on white paper. I am told that the nice crisp tints I prefer are actually blue, or cool.

For some more objective data on tints, see this link:

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ledleft.htm

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772The best subjective descriptions of tint just have to be those in the LED MUSEUM's pages. Though I've never seen "rotten cat green urine", the imagry leaves no doubt at all that some tints are not to be preferred.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 13, 2009)

Go to this thread and compare the outdoor tree beamshots of the M2XC4 Cool and M2XC4 Neutral. That is the difference you'll see in real life outdoor use.


----------

